# stinky ass tank?



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

okay, i don't seem to notice it, but my roommate has been complaining about my P tank stinking up the living room. i honestly don't smell the water unless i get really close. i keep the water clean and do regular changes. sometimes i do 2-3 in a week if i feel it's necessary. i guess i can't smell it because i'm used to it already and i smoke?

anyhow, does anyone have the same problem? like i said, i do regular water changes, the water params are in check. i'm running an ac500 and a penguin125 until i can get my diy wet/dry ready [which i've been slacking off on]. any solutions for the beach smelling living room?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

oh yeah, i just recently rinsed off my filter inserts and just recently replaced my carbon bag in the ac500.

all i feed them the Ps are smelt, shrimp and squid.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Dude you smelt, shrimp, and squid are most likely rotting in your tank and you are seeing it. This doesn stink up the water it's happened to me a lot.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i mentioned twice that i do regular water changes. i assume that any good fish keeper vacuums his gravel when he changes water, as do i. i also mentioned that i had just replaced my carbon bag in the ac500 and that i washed the other bags and iserts.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cleaning up my act


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cleaning up my act


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cleaning up my act


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

cleaning up my act


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Man this is the time I wish I was a moderator, both of you would get bitched slapped!


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

But seriously, Hyphen have you checked the underside of your hood for Algae or other icky sh*t?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> But seriously, Hyphen have you checked the underside of your hood for Algae or other icky sh*t?


 yes sir. all i have are 2 glass lids which i actually recently washed. no hood. and when i gravel vac i do a thorough job [or try to].


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Dam man, you are thorough. You would almost hafta have something decaying in there....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

crapola. i guess i'll double check when i do the next water change. honestly, i don't smell anything. it's my roommate that does all the bitching...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Maybe your roomie is nuts. My 30g tank is empty till tomoro, and it had a fish store smell to it till I did a 90% change.... My other tanks don't smell bad...


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

hyphen said:


> i mentioned twice that i do regular water changes. i assume that any good fish keeper vacuums his gravel when he changes water, as do i. i also mentioned that i had just replaced my carbon bag in the ac500 and that i washed the other bags and iserts.


Hey hyphen, how deep is your substrate? Just trying to help with my meager aquarium skills. When you vacuum your gravel, do you dig down to the bottom? I'm not criticizing your cleaning, but just asking if you move the bottom layer. Just an idea but maybe a build up of gas is creating the smell. Since you replaced the carbon recently, this should have taken care of the bad smell.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

what i actually do is shove the vac under the gravel and push the gravel lengthwise of the tank. that way i get all the debris that's on the glass bottom. :/


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

When you say "Substrait" (sp?). You mean Undergravel filter right?

If so, buy a reverse-flow adapter for your power heads. This will for sure force everything up from under the under-gravel.

Fishy smell is always from rotting materials. Could be food or fish.


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Well, I guess I didn't use the term exactly for gravel. Substrate can be a term used to describe a planted tank, also. I was using the term to inquire about the gravel within and under aquarium water. I guess the point is moot issue.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> When you say "Substrait" (sp?). You mean Undergravel filter right?
> 
> If so, buy a reverse-flow adapter for your power heads. This will for sure force everything up from under the under-gravel.
> 
> Fishy smell is always from rotting materials. Could be food or fish.


 no undergravel filter. just 2 power power filters. i THINK the smell is going away. i'm gonna do another water change/gravel vac tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Does not matter how clean your tank is, it will always have that fishy smell. You can't have fish living in it and expect a spring water smell.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Does not matter how clean your tank is, it will always have that fishy smell. You can't have fish living in it and expect a spring water smell.


 uhh...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Take your fish out of your clean water and smell it. It still smells like fish. That's the kind of odor that they give out.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

lol. i think you're missing the point bro. i have a 30gallon tank in my room. i almost always forget to put the canopy on and it doesn't stink. the living room, on the other hand, usually stinks much more [according to both of my roommates]. OBVIOUSLY, fish smell. you must take me for an idiot.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

No I don't Hyphen. I've seen your posts and you're one sharp dude.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe you guys need to clean up your house? If your tank is as clean as you say, maybe its something else.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

possibly. we DO have this theory that my roomie [who sleeps in the living room] festers in his sleep. cos everytime we come home it smells like a combination of open ass, puke, and beer. ont he brighter side of things, i think the smell is gone...temporarily anyway


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hyphen said:


> possibly. we DO have this theory that my roomie [who sleeps in the living room] festers in his sleep. cos everytime we come home it smells like a combination of open ass, puke, and beer. ont he brighter side of things, i think the smell is gone...temporarily anyway


 Gone until he decides not to shower or change clothes for three days....


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Hyphen -- any driftwood. crap tends to find its way under driftwood. if you have a pleco you have to gravel vac under the driftwood. people will be surprised how much crap builds up there if not tended to once in a while. If not, it's your roomie thats stinking up the living room.


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

fish tanks will always smell, i noticed you kinda get used to the smell so it don't phase you.


----------

